# was für eine auflösung beim durchlichtaufsatz?



## Transmitter (1. Oktober 2002)

hi!

stimmt es, dass der scanner ca. 2000 px können sollte, bevor man damit vernünftig dias einscannen kann?

es sollte schon was aussehen nachher! 

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

ja schon, kommt aber vor allem darauf an, wofür du es verwenden willst unf v.a. wie groß du dann ein bild brauchst.

also ich denke, wenn man semiprofessionell arbeiten will, sollte man sich besser einen richtigen filmscanner zulegen, fast alle scanner mit durchlichtaufsatz sind einfach nicht wirklich dafür geeignet, meistens leidet die schärfe ganz erheblich und es wird wohl auch heftiger als beim papierbild interpoliert.

man könnte theoretisch auch anhand von gewünschter auflösung, scannerauflösung und vorlagengrösse die maximal mögliche (bzw. vernünftige) Größe ausrechnen, allerdings traue ich den meisten angaben der hersteller nicht so richtig über den weg, da ich auch nicht weiss, wie die software wirklich funktioniert.

zum schluss: unter 2000 dpi auflösung bringt es jedenfalls für richtige printgeschichten nicht wirklich was, fürs web kann man das schon machen.


----------



## Transmitter (12. November 2002)

ok, thx .. das hat mir weitergeholfen 

cu


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (31. Dezember 2002)

du meinst wahrscheinlich 2000 dpi (druckpunkte pro inch).

die meisten (billigen) scanner, so um die 200-300€ können 600x1200 dpi. das reicht für den normalen hausgebrauch auch völlig aus. sogar um ordentliche ausdrucke auf einem normalen printer mit fotopapier zu machen.

für das internet reicht die auflösung sowieso, denn dort werden ja nur 72 dpi benötigt (bildschirmauflösung).

für scans zum ausdrucken auf papier mit 300dpi einscannen, dann funtionierts.


----------

